# Show sample Champions vinegar



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2004)

This great little bottle is one of my latest "acquisitions",  it's the little brother of the one Kim gave to Norm [] .   These bottles (there is a good range of them from different companys) where given away at shows and exhibitions,  this one may well have come from the famous Melbourne Royal Ag show in the 1900s/1910's [] .
 It's 5 inches tall with "CHAMPIONS VINEGAR" imbossed on it in two lines.  Sorry about the photo's,  they are some of the first with the new camera [] I just have to work out how to focus on the bottle not the background.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2004)

This is the other side


----------



## Carmo (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Irish
 Dug a sample myself last week, Bollington Hop Beer Co Geelong, Cordial with Airship Trade Mark. There were actually two in the tip, the bloke I was digging with got one as well.
 Carmo


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Carmo,
 That is an exellent find [] any chance of a photo ?  good that you both got an example.  The two blokes I was with got a couple of different samples too,  one was an inch tall coffee essence (not imbossed) plus a Brooks cordial,  none as good as your find though.


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey Irish, we've told you over and over to be careful what you use to clean bottles! Now look, you went and shrunk that Champion Vinegar bottle.[] Wow! that sample is smaller than just the top half of the neck of the one Kim sent over, nice find![]


----------

